#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  New pitch a bonus as Hua Hin Sixes starts

## dirtydog

*New pitch a bonus as Hua Hin Sixes starts* 
The 13th Hua Hin Invitational Cricket Sixes kicked off in style at the Dusit Resort Hua Hin on Monday with 16 teams from Australia, Hong Kong, Bangladesh, India, and Thailand. 


The ground is in its best condition since the tournament began 13 years ago with the grass cut down low resulting in a fast outfield. 

The new ACC/Nottssport sponsored pitch proved a great asset on a high scoring opening day at this picturesque seaside resort ground. 

The tournament began on an uncharacteristic overcast morning but eventually gave way to sunny conditions. 

There were six matches on the opening half day programme, one from the main Cup competition and five from the Masters. 

In the Cup, the 2006 champions Commonwealth CC showed they mean business with a commanding victory over the MCC Red from Melbourne. 

In the the Masters competition, the Hua Hin Hopalongs had a mixed day. The Hopalongs' Gary Chatfield began the tournament in sparkling form, hitting 39 retired in the opening match, but his team were still beaten by the strong Follies side led by Brett Farmer. 

The Hopalongs enjoyed better fortune in their second match against MCC Blue with Chatfield hitting 35 retired to lead his side to victory. 

Cluden also began strongly with a convincing win over Canterbury Masters with big innings from J. Mills and C Baldock. 

Canterbury also went down to Hua Hin Veterans with Colin Devonshire leading the scoring for the local side. 

On Monday evening the Dusit Resort Hua Hin and The Tourism Authority of Thailand (TAT) hosted a grand welcome dinner. 

The event was honored with the presence of Suraphon Svetsreni, Deputy-Governor of Tourism Authority of Thailand, Syed Ashraful Huq, CEO of the Asian Cricket Council, Bob Lloyd, Vice President of the MCG and Shaun Patrick, CEO of Nottssport.


*MONDAY'S RESULTS* 

*MASTERS COMPETITION:* 


Game 1: Hua Hin Hopalongs 67-0 (Gary Chatfield 39 Ret., Andrew 15) lost to The Follies 68-0 (Rahul 25 n.o., Varun 31 n.o.) 

Game 2: Cluden CC 94-0 (J. Mills 31 n.o., C. Baldock 36 Ret.) defeated Canterbury Masters 38-2 

Game 3: MCC Blue 68-1 (Henderson 35 Ret.) lost to Hua Hin Hopalongs 69-0 (Gary Chatfield 35 Ret., Andrew 22 n.o.) 

Game 4: Canterbury Masters 46-3 (Bob Stiller 1-3) lost to Hua Hin Pensioners50-0 (Colin Devonshire 14 n.o., Ben Stiller 12 n.o.) 

Game 5: MCC White 74-0 (Murphy 40 Ret.) defeated The Follies 61-4 (Brett Farmer 14 n.o., Neil Henderson 2-18, Murphy 1-2) 
Matches get underwayat 9am today. Refreshments and food are available at the ground and entrance is free. 

Bangkok Post

----------

